# Fischt in DK keiner mehr mit Eisen ?



## bennyhill (6. November 2016)

Komme gerade von meiner herbstlichen MEFO-Tour aus DK zurück. Ich komme mir was meine Köderwahl betrifft wirklich selbst wie "Altes Eisen " vor, ich fische die üblichen Blinker- Klasssiker : Hansen, Jensen, More usw. Ich habe trotz intensiver Beaobachtung der anderen MEFO-Angler seit über 5 Jahren keinen Angler in DK mehr gesehen der  noch mit Blinker fischt! Ausschließlich nur Spiro mit Fliege oder nur Fliegenfischen und das quer durchs Land. Ich fange nach wie vor mit den Blinkern, was ist da los im Staate Dänemark? Vielleicht können mir dir MEFO-Experten hier im Forum einen Hinweis geben ?
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## Double2004 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Fischt in DK keiner mehr mit Eisen ?*

Moin bennyhill,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich als Mefo-Experte gelte, aber gebe gerne meine Erfahrungen wieder.

In den mindestens 4 Wochen, die ich jeden Jahr Fünen befische, bekomme ich ja so einiges mit. Also bei einem herbstlichen Aufenthalt war es ebenfalls so, dass man fast nur Fliegen- und Spirofischer getroffen hat. Die Spinnfischer hatten meist Teleruten von 2,1-2,4m Länge... Aber erfahrungsgemäß ist das Fliegenfischen im Herbst auch deutlich erfolgsversprechender, wenn man nicht gerade an tiefen Stellen fischt, an denen man auf einen Überspringer/Heringsfresser spekuliert.

Im Frühjahr hielten sich Spinn- und Fliegenfischer in etwa die Waage. Was mir auffiel war, dass man kaum jemanden mit Springerfliege sieht. Das war vor Jahren noch anders...

Gruß
Double2004


----------

